# Ronda Grande - Dolomiten



## HELLNAGEL (17. Juli 2007)

Hi,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken die eine Woche vom 08.08. - 15.08. die 'Ronda Grande' in den Dolomiten zu fahren.
Will mich mal wieder richtig quälen 







Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen wie voll es Mitte August dort auf den Strecken ist? 
Sollte man es eher sein lassen weil zu viele Wanderer und Biker unterwegs sind und man kaum mehr Unterkünfte bekommt?
Gibt es Streckensperrungen?
Fährt vielleicht jemand zu der Zeit die selber Runde?

Fragen über Fragen 

d'
Helli


----------



## Mausoline (17. Juli 2007)

Während der Urlaubszeit der Italiener ist in diesen Gebieten schon viel los.
Es ist besser vorher zu reservieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raceratbikes (18. Juli 2007)

Wenn du die Tour ueber Wanderwege fahren willst (so wie ich annehme), dann gilt folgendes: die Touren 1 und 4 gehen ueber Wanderwege in denen Bikeverbot gilt.


----------



## outback-team (18. Juli 2007)

Ist ne tolle Runde, hier kannst du dich richtig austoben, am Bindelweg kann es eng werden, da hier viel wanderer unterwegs sind, ansonsten geht es überall, bis auf die genannten bikeverbote, speziell im Travenazetal, hier ist auf jedenfall ein Ranger unterwegs, du kannst aber auch "durchwandern". In den Hütten findest du platz! (hinauf zur Pianohütte ist ebenfalls bikeverbot) Wer diese Strecke augekundschaftet hat, hat keine Ahnung!

Lust auf einen "wahnsinnigen" Alpencross?
Termin 17.08.-26.08.07 Montafon-Dolomiten. 



http://www.outback-team.de/outcms/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=67&Itemid=29


----------



## HELLNAGEL (19. Juli 2007)

Thx für die Antworten und Tipps 

Muss mich die Tage an die genaue ausarbeitung der Wegstrecke machen, wenn die bestellten Karten kommen. 
Hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter so traumhaft wie es momentan ist.


----------



## kroun (19. Juli 2007)

einen schlechteren zeitpunkt (ganz oberitalien tummelt sich in den dolomiten) kannst du dir gar nicht aussuchen... um den 10000000 rotsocken auszuweichen musst du diese traumrunde im mai oder juni machen.... 
von bikeverboten auf wanderwegen in den dolomiten höre ich allerdings zum ersten mal... das ist rechtlich gar nicht möglich


----------



## fritzbox (19. Juli 2007)

Also ich war letzte Woche im Travenanzestal und da steht eindeutig No Bike an einer Schranke .


----------



## on any sunday (19. Juli 2007)

Denkbar ungünstigster Zeitpunkt. Problem dürften weniger die Tausenden von Italienern sein, eher die Millionen deutschsprachiger Touristen, die dich im Ausland am deutschen Wesen genesen lassen wollen.  

@outback-team: Die Tour dürfte vor den Bikeverboten geplant worden sein.

@kroun  Unter welchem Stein in Brixen wohnst du denn?  Die Bikeverbote am Schlern, um die Drei Zinnen und im Travenazetal Tal gibt es schon jahrelang. Und wieso sollte dies rechtlich nicht möglich sein? Im Vergleich zu italienische Bürokraten sind die deutschen Beamten Anfänger.  Aber das dürftest du ja wissen.


----------



## kroun (20. Juli 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> @kroun Unter welchem Stein in Brixen wohnst du denn?


mir gefällt er recht gut 

wenn irgendwo ein schild das biken verbietet, dann hat es mit respekt und anstand zu tun, daß ich das befolge... das ist aber auch schon alles...


----------



## raceratbikes (20. Juli 2007)

Mein lieber Krouuun,
oben genannte Touren gehen die meisten durch Naturparke; du als Suedtiroler solltest wissen, dass man bei uns in Naturparken NUR auf asphaltierten Strassen biken darf; nicht mal auf Schotterstrassen.


----------



## pedale3 (20. Juli 2007)

@hellnagel: Und nun? Abgeschreckt oder geht's hin?

Mt.Piano würde ich mir persönlich klemmen, es sei denn Du legst Wert auf das Museum da Oben.
Du kannst alternativ nen Abstecher auf die Plätzwiese/Strudelkopf machen, sehr schöne Sicht und ganz entspannte Auffahrt von Schluderbach aus, hat mir sehr gut gefallen, war erst Mitte Juno dort.

Und wenn Du nun meinst, das wäre der Chicken-Way und Du hättest Dich nocht nicht so richtig gequält (wolltest Du ja), dann empfehle ich Dir von der Plätzwiese alternativ weiter zur Roßalm(!), durch den Ofen und über's Toerl zur Seekofelhütte, und dann sozusagen von Hinten zur Senneshütte. Speziell!

/Pedale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroun (20. Juli 2007)

raceratbikes schrieb:


> Mein lieber Krouuun,
> oben genannte Touren gehen die meisten durch Naturparke; du als Suedtiroler solltest wissen, dass man bei uns in Naturparken NUR auf asphaltierten Strassen biken darf; nicht mal auf Schotterstrassen.



ich kann kein gesetzliches verbot finden (http://www.provinzia.bz.it/natura/2803/parke/schlern/verzeichnis_schutz.htm) 

.... damit das so bleibt, ist es besser nicht länger öffentlich rumzudiskutieren... schick mir a mail


----------



## on any sunday (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo Herr kroun,

ich finde auch, das es in Brixen schöne Steine gibt , ich möchte auch nicht klugschei$$en, aber in § 9 steht Auf diesen Wegen herrscht absolutes Fahrverbot für mechanische Fahrzeuge jeglicher Art.. Tatsache ist allerdings auch, das ich dort noch nie Schwierigkeiten hatte.

Zum Monte Pian*a*. Der Weg da rauf ist defintiv gesperrt, würde es nicht auf eine Begegnung mit einem Jeeptaxi drauf ankommen lassen.

Grüsse in die bleichen Berge.

Michael


----------



## kroun (21. Juli 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Hallo Herr kroun,
> 
> ich finde auch, das es in Brixen schöne Steine gibt , ich möchte auch nicht klugschei$$en, aber in § 9 steht Auf diesen Wegen herrscht absolutes Fahrverbot für mechanische Fahrzeuge jeglicher Art.. Tatsache ist allerdings auch, das ich dort noch nie Schwierigkeiten hatte.
> 
> ...


du hast recht... habe ich total übersehen ...


----------



## HELLNAGEL (22. Juli 2007)

Naja was heißt abgeschreckt.
Hab die Tage viel zu tun gehabt und bin mit der Planung noch nicht weiter gekommen.
Generell bin schon am überlegen ob ich es durchziehe. Auf Horden von Wanderern habe ich nicht so Laune und was die Verbote angeht muss ich sagen das bei mir in der Gegend auch viele Verbotsschilder rumstehen, was eigentlich keinen Menschen wirklich stört.
Es gab da nur mal einen Bauern der immer Stacheldraht in 10-15cm höhe gespannt hat...

Mal schauen was sich die Tage ergibt.


----------



## Smash (23. Juli 2007)

Wir sind gerade zurück von der 'Ronda Grande'. Die Tour haben wir in einigen Streckenabschnitten geändert, um generell den Anteil an 'Schiebestrecken' zu reduzieren (Bikeverbot oder unfahrbare Abschnitte):

zu 1) Die Auffahrt (Weg 4) zur Tierser Alp Hütte ist sehr steil und muß größtenteil geschoben werden. Ebenso die Fortführung des Weges auf den Schlern. Meineserachtens ist dieser Tourensbschnitt NICHT zu empfehlen! Es soll ja eine Bike und keine Wandertour werden! Wir waren gezwungen, über das Bärenloch abzusteigen, was sehr gefährlich und anstrengend war. NIE wiederholen (auch Bikeverbot!).

zu 2) Die Contrinhütte ist den ganzen Sommer (2007) geschlossen. Die Übernachtung buchten wir in einem Hotel in Canazei. Die Passage über den 'Passo St. Nicolo' ist ab Ende des Fahrweges komplett zu schieben (350hm). Die Abfahrt ist über die Alm noch zu fahren (Nicht zur Contrinhütte!). Danach ist > 400hm runterschieben/tragen angesagt, bis man auf den Hauptweg gelangt.

zu 3) Canazei -> Passo Pordoi. Versucht keine Alternativen zur Straßenauffahrt, ausser 'Schieben ist geil'. Bei der Abfahrt von Porta Vescovo über 'Bikepiste' ist der Weg sehr schwer zu finden, da er teilweise nur aus einem kleinen Trail besteht, der erst gefunden werden will! Wir haben auf 'Prologia' übernachtet.

zu 4) 'Travenazetal' haben wir ausgelassen, eben weil wir keine Lust auf Strecken haben, wo Bikeverbot herrscht. Die Wirtin auf Pralongia hat uns schon 2004 eine bessere Alternative empfohlen: Auffahrt mit etwas beschwerlichem Aufstieg über Wanderweg 11 mit anschliessender Abfahrt über Bikestrecke 10 durch das Fanestal. Ein Traum, der die nur 45min Schieben belohnt! Fahrt nach Cortina und nachmittägliche Umrundung des 'Cristallo' auf tollem Bahnweg in nördlicher Richtung. Die Auffahrt über Weg 206 ist nicht zu empfehlen, da sie am Ende über ein Skigebiet führt, was wierderum mit Schieben verbunden ist. In Cortina waren wir in einem Bikeshop. Der dortige Verkäufer beschrieb uns die Strecke, welche typischerweise von Downhillern per Lift 'erobert' wird. Die Abfahrt über 206 ist dann die Bikestrecke!!! Wer will da gerne rauf, zumal dann nach der Fahrt nach Misurina über Straße geht.

zu 5) Die 'Drei Zinnen': Es kann nur empfohlen werden die Mautstraße hinauf und auch wieder hinunter zu fahren!!! Alle Wege ab 'Drei Zinnen' Hütte sind sehr lange Schiebewege (102) oder sogar Schiebe/Tragewege (105) und führen letztendlich zum gleichen Punkt, als wenn über die Straße hinabgefahren wird!!! Also: einmal rauf und wieder runter... Von Misurina dann auf Straße und weider Bahnweg bis zum Abzweiger Weg 8 usw... Senneshütte...

zu 6) Die Tour haben wir geteilt und auf der Gampenalm übernachtet. Am letzten Tag komplett Weg 35 bis Lajen. Es muß gesagt werden, dass der Adolf Munkel Weg zu 85% geschoben werden muß. Ebenso der Weg hinunter von der Kapelle (Raschötz) bis zum Schotterweg (300hm hinunter!).

Das Thema Wanderer/Touristen: Es war schon jetzt teilweise sehr voll und als Biker ist man nur einer unter vielen, die die Highlights der Domomiten genießen möchte. Ich empfehle ausdrücklich eine LAUTE KLINGEL am Rad und etwas italienische Sprachkenntnisse (lautes Attentione mit anschliessendem Mille Gratie nach Vorbeifahrt!!!). Eine Vorreservierung der Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten ist notwendig!

Bei Fragen: PM


----------



## Silvi (23. Juli 2007)

HELLNAGEL schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen wie voll es Mitte August dort auf den Strecken ist?
> Helli



Inwieweit es in den Dolomiten zu Mariä Himmelfahrt (15.08.) voll ist, kann ich nur erahnen. Uns ereilte dieser kirchliche Feiertag vor ein paar Jahren im Rabbital.Auch wenn der 15.08. ein Mittwoch ist, die Italiener nutzen dennoch zwei Brückentage und feiern diesen Tag mit der gesamten Familie. Und italienische Familien können gross sein!

Ich drücke die Daumen, dass es nicht ganz so arg wird.

Silvi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzbox (23. Juli 2007)

Hallo
Maria Himmelfahrt haben wir mal im Fassatal verbracht,hätte nie gedacht das es so viele Italiener gibt 
Jede Famielie mit mindestens 15 Mitgliedern samst OPA und Oma und alle am oder im Berg


----------



## dede (25. Juli 2007)

Ganz ehrlich, es scheint mir ein wenig, daß ihr einfach technisch den Anforderungen der Dolomiten nicht gewachsen seid (und das obwohl du am Rosengarten wohnst - *michwunderntu* !). Die von dir beschriebenen Schiebepassagen sind zwar allesamt nicht die einfachsten Trails, aber durchaus fahrbar für einen durchschnittlich technisch begabten Biker => da dürftest du vor der Haustüre nochmal üben dürfen (aber dafür habt ihr ja auch jede Menge Möglichkeiten )))





Smash schrieb:


> Wir sind gerade zurück von der 'Ronda Grande'. Die Tour haben wir in einigen Streckenabschnitten geändert, um generell den Anteil an 'Schiebestrecken' zu reduzieren (Bikeverbot oder unfahrbare Abschnitte):
> 
> zu 1) Die Auffahrt (Weg 4) zur Tierser Alp Hütte ist sehr steil und muß größtenteil geschoben werden. Ebenso die Fortführung des Weges auf den Schlern. Meineserachtens ist dieser Tourensbschnitt NICHT zu empfehlen! Es soll ja eine Bike und keine Wandertour werden! Wir waren gezwungen, über das Bärenloch abzusteigen, was sehr gefährlich und anstrengend war. NIE wiederholen (auch Bikeverbot!).
> 
> ...


----------



## Smash (25. Juli 2007)

Na Na Na!!! Da warst Du, 'dede' wohl noch nicht selbst gewesen, wo wir schieben mußten. Falls es Dich interessiert, kann ich Dir gerne mal Bilderchen von den Steigungen/Schiebe/Trageabschnitten zeigen! Also, beim nächsten Kommentar in dieser Art: Qualifiziere Dich... ich schaue GERNE zu, wie Du das Bärenloch hinabfahren willst, oder den Passo St. Nicolo hinauf...  

Im übrigen war es nicht die erste Dolomitenrunde für uns...  
... und es gibt mehrere Rosengarten! (wo? das darfst Du mal raten oder weiterwundern...)

Gruß, Olaf


----------



## dede (25. Juli 2007)

Nimm's nicht persönlich, ist nicht bös gemeint ! Glaub mir, ich kenne da unten jeden cm Berg und v.a. Weg, der drumrum/raufführt. Klar ist das Bärenloch nicht fahrbar (da haben die meisten ja schon mit Gehen Probleme !!!) und auch zum Pso San Nicolo hoch kannst du die letzte halbe Std praktisch nichts fahren, aber hoch zum Tierser Alpl geht doch einiges (kenne auch einige, die dort komplett durchfahren, aber dennoch keine Pros sind !). Das Nämliche gilt für die Trails am Schlern, zum Rif. Contrin (habt ihr da denn überhaupt den richtigen Weg erwischt ??) bzw. auch hoch (!) zur Auronzohütte (z.B. über die besagten Trails (runter praktisch komplett fahrbar) oder den alten Almweg zur Malga Rinbianco via Antornosee). Der Munkelweg ist ebenfalls zu 85 %fahrbar (einzig vom Wassereck hoch bis zum Abzweig zur Gschnaggenhardtalm ist schieben/Tragen angesagt), falls man sich von ein paar Felsen und Wurzeln (ab dem Abzweig zur Glatschalm) nicht abschrecken läßt. Ebenso der Plattenweg von der Raschötz runter, das Antermonttal hoch bis zum Lupo Bianco (ok, die letzte 4m Stufen wird abgestiegen), Porta Vescovo Ri Arabba gibt's mehrere, kaum zu übersehene Varianten (Schotter oder Trail)......


----------



## dragon-m2 (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

auch wir sind gerade von unserer Tour "Ronda Grande" zurück. Und um es mit den Worten von Dede zu sagen: "Auch wir waren den Dolomiten nicht gewachsen." ..... Aber das will ich so natürlich nicht stehen lassen. Wir sind zwei erfahrene Alpencrosser und auch einigermaßen fit   Trotzdem muß ich leider sagen, daß die Tour nicht die erste Wahl ist. Viele Auffahrten auf Asphalt, extrem steile Auffahrten (mit tiefem Schotter) und wenige wirkliche Highlights beim Downhill.
Sicherlich, die Bergkulisse ist grandios, einfach überwältigend, aber um diese zu geniesen, muß man nicht zwangsweise ein bike neben sich her schieben, oder? Die Massen an Wanderern sind jetzt schon enorm, im August wird's dann wohl überflutet sein. Die genannten Bikeverbote bestehen tatsächlich (wir haben allerdings keinen Ranger gesehen). 
Und der Münkelweg ist definitv NICHT zu 85 % fahrbar, mit viel Kondition, sehr guter Technik, ausgeruht und ohne Rucksack gehen höchstens 50%! 

Fazit: Dolomiten Ronda Grande nur zu Fuß (ob mit oder ohne bike mußt Du selbst entscheiden) und schon gar nie nicht im August!


----------



## dede (27. Juli 2007)

Sorry, ich seh gerade, daß auf dieser Runde der Munkelweg quasi in der "falschen" Richtung befahren wird, so rum ist das wirklich Quatsch und nicht unbedingt sinnvoll zu fahren (von der Gampenalm kommend weiter runter bis kurz vor die Zannser Alm und dann erst hoch via Glatschalm zum Munkelweg. So erspart man sich den ersten Km, der in dieser Ri wirklich kaum zu fahren ist. Zwischen "Einmündung Glatschalm" und Gschnaggenhardt geht's dann in beide Richtungen recht gut (ist fast eben). Dann am besten am Abzweig den Schlenker (rechtshaltend) zu den Gschnaggenhardtalmen machen und oben am höchsten Punkt wieder in den Munkelweg einmünden. Hier geht's ein paar steile Stufen runter (schieben/tragen), danach durch ein Schotterfeld abwärts um dann wieder aufwärts zu schieben. Ab der Einmündung vom von Ranui heraufziehenden Steig mit viel Kraft und entsprechender Fahrtechnik bis zur Broglesalm wieder fahrbar !!! Übrigens gibt es derzeit heftige Diskussionen, ob der Munkelweg nicht komplett fürs Biken gesperrt wird (Teile davon liegen direkt an der Grenze zum Naturpark, wo's dann sowieso verboten wäre !). Ab Mitte Juli bis mindestens (!) Ende August sollte man sich auch deswegen dort per Bike nicht zeigen !!!!!!
Wie seid ihr zum Valparolapaß hoch ? Wenn du von tiefem Schotter sprichst dann befürchte ich, daß ihr den diekten Weg am ehem. Kriegsfriedhof genommen habt anstatt die große Schleife am Jagdhaus vorbei zu nehmen, die sich kurz unterhalb des Passes wieder mit der Direttissima vereinigt, oder ?!?!?
Cristallo durch Val Padeon ist eine einzige Dummheit des Autors (der m.E. einfach keine Ahnung von den schönen Teilen der Dolomiten hat) !! Wie hier bereits öfters diskutiert völlig dämlich aufwärts, da (wie gesagt) sausteil (unten deutlich jenseits der 20% (!) und telw. in tiefem Schotter. Downhill dann völlig unattraktiv auf rutschiger Skipiste wobei die mäßigen Ausblicke vom Pso Som Forca dafür ganz sicher NICHT entschädigen ! 
Dazu die gesperrten Abschnitte um die Drei Zinnen (Rienztal runter ist im oberen Teil gesperrt, wäre aber für die meisten ohnehin nicht fahrbar !), ebenso das Travennazestal (und das schon seit Jahren, also ein Witz das noch in einen Artikel einzubauen !!!!). Ähnlich verhält es sich mit der Mt. Pianastraße......


----------



## marquinhos (2. August 2007)

Weitere Infos zur Ronda Grande Piccolo und der große Runde auch auf

www.ronda-grande.de

LG

Markus


----------



## bullfrog (30. August 2007)

Bin zurück von der Ronda Grande Dolomiti. Das nächste mal mache ich zur Erholung wieder eine lockere Alpenüberquerung mit 15000 Höhenmetern.


----------



## Hackepeter (29. Dezember 2007)

Bericht von Unserer großen Runde steht hier:
http://andreas-albrecht-torgau.de/html/reisen.html
Haben Sie in der letzten Juniwoche gemacht.
Später sollte man's auch nicht tun.
Is doller als 'ne Alpenüberquerung,-konnten aber vieles fahren.
Die Bikeverbotschilder haben Wir fotographiert.
Wanderer hielten sich in Grenzen -dafür haben Wir umso mehr Kühen beim Almauftrieb auf Trails dem Vortritt lassen müssen und in so manchen grünen Fladen in den Abfahrten gegriffen.
Alles sehr beindruckend und empfehlenswert.
Wolln'mer in Drei Vier Jahren wieder machen.
Große Klasse -kann ich nur weiterempfehlen.
Grütz
ULF


----------



## zeitweiser (30. Dezember 2007)

Sehr schöner Bericht 
macht richtig Lust auf Berge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HELLNAGEL (4. Januar 2008)

Tja, 2007 ist das mit den Dolomiten leider nichts geworden. Ist sprichwörtlich ins Wasser gefallen, da es in der Zeit wo ich Urlaub hatte es nahezu im ganzen Alpenraum geschüttet hatte was ging und vielerorts auch Überschwemmungen waren. Tolle Wurst!  
Es lehrt mich das Urlaub im August nix ist. Da hat es mich mittlerweile schon mehrfach angepisst 

Nun dann habe ich dieses Jahr schon eine Planung, und vielleicht gelingt es mir 2008 die Tour in den Dolomiten zu verwirklichen. Tolle Anregungnen und Tipps habe ich hier ja bekommen.
Thx!


----------



## on any sunday (14. Januar 2008)

Vielleicht eine Alternative zur Ronda Grande und für Menschen, die es nicht drauf anlegen wie Herr Hackepeter, möglichst viele verbotene Strecken in den Dolomiten zu fahren.  MTB_Ronda_dolomiti_2006


----------



## Hackepeter (18. Januar 2008)

->Naja,-das Schieben kam schon nicht zu kurz.
hast' ne schöne Seite -werd mal 'n bischen drin rumschmökern und Anregungen sammeln.
Besten Gruß
ULF


----------



## ]:-> (19. Januar 2008)

Hi,
wie ist es denn mit der 4-Tages Dolomitenrunde von bike-gps ? Hier sollten doch keine Bikeverbote herrschen...
Auch aus eigenem Interesse, ist diese Route schon jemand gefahren oder kann so was dazu sagen? Denke werde mich im Juni auf den Weg machen.

http://bike-gps.idrz.de/portal/_elements/_graphics/SAT/SAT_StVigil_755.jpg
von www.bike-gps.de


----------

